# Suche jemanden der mit WOW anfangen möchte. (Werbt einen Freund)



## kaskas141 (11. Mai 2022)

Hallo, ich habe gerade wieder mit WoW angefangen und spiele schon seit ca. 12 Jahren WoW (Mit vielen kleineren und größeren Pausen)

Server: Blackmoore
Fraktion: Horde und Allianz

Falls ihr völlig neu seid, werde ich euch sämtliche Fragen beantworten und euch dabei helfen möglichst ohne Stress die maximale Stufe zu erreichen.

Eigentlich bin ich nahezu jeden Tag für ne Stunde oder mehr online, biete euch an beim leveln zu begleiten, Instanzen ziehen usw. Taschen, Ausrüstung kann ich auch stellen, falls gewünscht.

Schreibt mir einfach eine Nachricht wenn Ihr interessiert seid.


----------



## kaskas141 (5. September 2022)

Ist immernoch aktuell


----------



## Chiw00 (16. September 2022)

Hey Kaskad141, ich hätte seit langem durvh das bald anstehende WOTLK Classic Release wieder gute Lust einzusteigen aber habe leider keine Kameraden mehr. Vielleicht hast du ja Lust mich anzuwerben LG


----------



## Dominic2708 (29. September 2022)

ich bin anfänger


----------



## kaskas141 (26. Oktober 2022)

Moin, sorry, hatte eine Zeit lang nicht mehr hier vorbei geschaut. '

Wenn jemand Interesse hat, einfach melden, ich schaue ab jetzt regelmäßig hier vorbei.


----------



## kaskas141 (2. November 2022)

Angebot steht noch


----------



## kaskas141 (19. November 2022)

Ist noch aktuell


----------

